# Caddy 'CJ's' vs. Stackers



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

Doesn't make a whole lot of sense that the S1 is only listed for use with 1-2 14-3 or 12-3 cables, especially with 4 slots. I know I have done 2 3 conductor cables in the same slot without knowing they were not to be used this way.


----------

